# Angeln am Lipno !!



## Aal~Andy (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Comunity,

Ich würde hier mal gerne ein Thread eröffnen für alle Lipno Stausee Fans - Wer weis was ? wer war schon dort ? was geht zur Zeit am Lipno U.S.W.

Ich war nun bereits 4 Jahre lang am Lipno und hatte immer sehr viel spass und erfolg dort aber da es ein wahnsinnig großes Gewässer ist, ist es Jedes Jahr ein Erlebniss aufs Neue #6

Aber auch ich habe noch viele Fragen zum Lipno vlt. gibts ja ein Paar einheimische die sich auch hier im Board bewegn und die uns helfen können.


----------



## Aal~Andy (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Wer weis z.B ob man(n) vor ort in Frymburg ein Boot ausleihen kann für eine Woche ( Preis ) ? Ohne Motor den würde ich mitbringen :q


----------



## ThorstenBee (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Am Campingplatz in Frymburg gibt es einen Bootsverleih.
Man kann Tage- oder auch Wochenweise mieten.
Die haben dort schwere Aluboote,die auch bei Wind einigermassen gut im Wasser liegen.Um einen Motor zu befestigen,solltest du ein kräftiges Brett (40-50cmx15cm)mit 2 starken Schraubzwingen mitnehmen,weil die Boote nur eine schmale Kante mit einer Wulst am Heck haben.
Preis lag ungefähr bei 60€ für 1Woche.


----------



## Peter5Pan (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hi
Gut das du diesen Thread eröffnet hast, sonst hätte ich das jetzt gemacht. Ich fahr nämlich jetz am 14. August auch runter nach Tschechien an den Lipno. Zwei Wochen durchangeln ich freu mich drauf.

Nun meine Fragen:
1. Wie sieht es mit Booten aus? Brauch ich unbedingt eins? Reicht auch ein Schlauchboot? Oder is der Wind so stark das das unmöglich ist? Ich war nämlich noch nie auf so einem großen Gewässer mit einem Boot unterwegs.

2. Ist Feedern vom Ufer aus möglich? War ja noch nie da und weiß nich wie das Ufer da aussieht.

3. Und wie siehts mit Raubfisch aus? Das es da welche gibt weiß ich, nur kann ich die auch vom Ufer aus beangeln? 

Reicht erst mal auf Details kann man ja später eingehen. Ist halt nur nich so gut wenn man mit kaum Ahnung vom Gewässer einkaufen, geschweige denn einfach angeln soll. Dies funktioniert in kleinen Gewässern, da kann man mal ein bisschen herumprobieren. Aber an so einem Großen ist es warscheinlich nicht so einfach.

MfG


----------



## Anumath (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

War vor 3 Jahren am Lipno und fahr nächste Woche auch wieder runter...damals haben wir kaum gute Stellen gefunden, an denen man gut ohne Boot angeln konnte. 

Würde fast sagen Echo + Boot ist Pflicht wenigstens mal um sich nen kleinen Überblick über den See zu machn.

Was mich aber interessiert ist, ob das Beissverhalten sich im Laufe der Monate ändert, war bisher nur immer im Juli am Lipno und es war auch immer wirklich schön und zum Angeln echt toll, aber wie siehts September und besonders schon gegen November aus? Man darf ja bis Ende des Jahres fischen, doch macht es Sinn?

Vllt hat jem. Berichte wie s um die Herbstmonate aussieht. Ist der See noch stark befischt? Beissverhalten ähnlich den Sommermonaten? usw


----------



## ThorstenBee (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Am Lipno ist es sinnvoll vom Boot zu angeln.
An vielen Stellen ist es zu flach um vernünftige Fische zu fangen,man sollte grad beim Raubfischangeln an den ehemaligen Flusslauf ran.
In Horni Plata gibt es einen Damm über den See,von dort kann man eingeschränkt auf Zander oder Rapfen evt Hecht angeln,wobei es aber nur wenige Stellen gibt.
Sonstige Uferplätze findet man in Frymburg rechts vom Fähranleger ,gut auf Zander aber viele kleine,hier auch Wels möglich.
Südlich von Frymburg ist ein Radweg direkt am Ufer neu angelegt worden,wo gute Stellen erreichbar sind.
Feedern ist eigentlich überall an den Stellen möglich,wobei meist Brachsen oder Karpfen gefangen werden.
Das größte Problem ist meist das Parken.Die,in Tschechien, Blauen kontrollieren in letzter Zeit recht oft.


----------



## Peter5Pan (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Danke schon mal. Das parken wird nicht das Problem sein, da unsere Wohnung nur ein paar meter vom See entfernt ist. 

Zum Boot nochmal reicht da ein Schlauchboot oder sollte ich mir vor Ort eins mieten?

MfG


----------



## Anumath (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Fahren ja zu dieser Zeit doch einige zum Lipno, wär schön wenn ihr eure Eindrücke hier reinsetzt und vllt schonma den einen oder anderen Hotspot durchsickern lasst xD
Ist der Teil nach Frymburk als ehemaliger Flusszulauf gemeint oder bin ich da jetzt falsch^^

Achja genau, ich hab leider nur 3 Tage zum  fischen Zeit, viel zu kurz für das riesen Gewässer, deshalb schonma die Information ob ich iwo Boot + Motor und am besten mit Echo mieten kann?

Ist das in dem oben beschriebenen Bootsverleih den möglich?

MfG


----------



## Aal~Andy (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hi also wie schon geschrieben war ich auch schon mehrere Jahre nacheinander dort- meist Mai oder September übers Beisverhalten kann ich nur sagen das ich im Mai eher viele Karpfen gefangen habe im September viele kleine Raubfische, Aale und unter anderem mal nen kleiner Wels.

Ein Boot ist meiner Meinung nach auch sehr von Vorteil wobei an den Meisten Stellen ca. nach 80m eine Kante beginnt wo der See dann in die Tiefe geht. Also mit 80gr. Anti Tangle Blei ist das ganze auch machbar.


----------



## ThorstenBee (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hallo peter5Pan und anumath,
zu euren Fragen kann ich sagen, das am Lipno keine Echolote vermietet werden und das ein Schlauchboot zum Kunstköderfischen ausreicht,kommt natürlich auch drauf an wo eure Hütte steht.
In Frymburg am Fähranleger ist das alte Flussbett ca 20m weit draussen,bei einer Wassertiefe von ca 8-9m.Südlich von Frymburg direkt nach dem Campingplatz ist eine Steinschüttung mit dem alten Flussbett direkt vor den Füssen,wobei es dort bis zu14m tief ist,dort angeln ein paar  Einheimische auf Waller.
Gut fangen kann man dort etwa 30m draussen,also am Hang zum Alten Bett seeseitig.
Die Stellen sind jetzt sehr gut zugänglich,dort ist ein Wander- und Radweg bis zur Ortschaft Lipno entstanden.Zwei Parkplätze gibt es dort auch an der Strasse.


----------



## Aal~Andy (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

hast du evtl Bilder von Frymburk ?? Ufer etc ?? Ich habe das erste mal ein haus in Frymburk gemietet über Novasol fals das auch schon jemand hatt bitte um Feedback ... Nachbarn, Platz etc


----------



## Peter5Pan (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Danke. Das ist doch schon mal eine gute Auskunft. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen ob ich mir hier ein Echolot besorge oder ob ichs ohne versuch.

Und meine Kunstköderwahl überdenken. Gibt es da irgendwelche besonders fängigen Köder? 

Genau das selbe auch beim Karpfenangeln. Bestimmte Köder die gut gehen?

MfG


----------



## ThorstenBee (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Also zu Kunstködern kann ich nur sagen,das wir dort das ganze Sortiment getestet haben.Zander haben wir mit Mepps,Effzet und GuFi in10cm gefangen,Farbe war eigentlich egal,wir haben keinen Favoriten feststellen können.
Hecht haben wir nur in nicht nennenswerten grössen gehabt,Köder wie oben,allerdings meist im flachen Wasser.
Rapfen gehen recht gut auf Spinner und Popper.
Am erfolgreichsten waren Köfi oder Fetzen auf Grund oder Pose.
Die Ferienhäuser von Novasol liegen wahrscheinlich in einem Seitenarm kurz vor Frymburg.Dort gibt es eine bewaldetet Halbinsel links von einen Sportplatz mit Badestelle-gute Zanderstelle am Abend/Nacht,gegenüber Schilfkante mit viel Hecht,aber leider nur  bis 65cm gefangen.


----------



## Aal~Andy (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

he vielen liben Dank Thorsten du scheinst der volle insider von Lipno zu sein ich hoffe das wir die Tips gut umsezen können und erfolgreich vom Tourn zurück kommen.


----------



## Peter5Pan (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Joa danke vorerst. Wenn ich noch Fragen hab meld ich mich mal wieder...

MfG


----------



## Peter5Pan (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hallo

Bin gestern wieder zurückgekommen. War zwei schöne Wochen in Frymburk, bei super Wetter zwischen 20 und 34 grad (bis auf eine Ausnahme). Gefangen haben wir hervorragend auch wenn die Größen der Fische nicht ganz das gehalten haben, was wir uns versprochen hatten.

Ich dachte villeicht interessieren sich einige Leute für die Preise und hab mal die wichtigsten zusammengetragen.

Also die Angelkarte für 2 Wochen hat mich 106 Euro gekostet. Ich musste auch meinen Deutschen Angelschein vorlegen. Hab dann für das Geld den Staatlichen Angelschein erhalten, der für ein Jahr gilt und die Lizenz für den  gesamten See.

Elektroboote und Echolote sind im örtlichen Angelshop zu mieten.
Boot+Elektromotor kosten 500 Kronen pro Tag und 1000 Kronen Pfand. Wobei 23 Kronen ca einem Euro entsprechen. Das heißt ca 22€ pro Tag und etwa 45€ Pfand.
Das Echolot kostet pro Tag 200 Kronen (ca.8€) und Ebenfalls 1000Kronen Pfand.

Angelzubehör ist in etwa genau so teuer wie bei uns in Deutschland.

Andere Aktivitäten gibt es auch reichlich neben dem Angeln, wie Kartfahren , Rodeln auf einer Rodelbahn, eine Schießstätte in der man mit Maschienengewehren, Pistolen und ähnlichen Waffen ohne Waffenschein schießen darf (war ausgerechnet in dieser Zeit zu), Sandstrand, Bolzplätze, volleyballplätze, tolle Fahrradwege und vieles mehr.

Befischt haben wir meistens ein flaches Stück bis 2m tiefe. Gefangen haben wir acht verchiedene Arten Fisch:
Renken, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Brassen, Karpfen, Döbel, Barsch und Hecht.

Nur wie gesagt, gabs keine richtig großen. Der größte Hecht, hatte 65 cm. Karpfen bis ca 55cm (nicht gemessen) und Barsche bis 35cm.
Einzig groß waren die Rotfeder und Rotaugen von denen wir viele um 30-35 cm gefangen haben.

Das meiste abverlangt haben mir aber drei Enten, die meinem Mais nicht wiederstehen konnten, danach aber wieder schwimmen durften, auch wenn ein paar einheimische mir "Abendessen" zugerufen haben.

Highlight war ein Hecht von 70 cm, der bei einem Angler ein paar meter neben mir auf ein einziges Maiskorn gebissen hat. 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/7105/cimg0750b.jpg

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/8045/cimg0755.jpg

http://img375.*ih.us/img375/7300/cimg0762.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5033/cimg0757g.jpg

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/8797/cimg0769r.jpg

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/4796/cimg0774p.jpg

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/2886/dsc0110m.jpg

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/8829/cimg0780jy.jpg

MfG


----------



## Aal~Andy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hi netter Bericht....

Hoffe die Fänge werden bei mir ähnlich !!!
Ich geh vom 11.9 bis 18.9 
Kann man denn das Boot auch für ne ganze woche mieten ?? wenn ja hast du da Preise ???
Wo genau warst du in Frymburg ?? Haus Pension oder camping ???


----------



## Peter5Pan (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Tag

Die Boote kannste natürlich auch für die ganze Woche mieten aber ob das dann günstiger ist weiß ich nich. Ich hatte das nur für einen Tag gemietet mir dann ein paar Spots damit gesucht und die bin ich dann mit meinem Schlauchboot immer speziell angefahren. Einziges Problem wirds mit dem Akku sein. Der hält nur 4 Stunden, was für einen Tag locker reicht, da man nur mit abgeschaltetem Motor angeln darf. Aber es dauert halt 10 stunden den wieder aufzuladen. Da müssteste mal da im Laden nachfragen wie das dann ist. Spricht hervorragend Deutsch der Händler da.

Wir hatten uns eine Wohnung gemietet, sind nich ganz so sauber und Luxuriös wie in den Westeuropäischen Ländern aber vollkommen ausreichend. Und 700€ pro Woche für zehn Personen ist ja auch nich wirklich viel.

Das einzige was nicht so Positiv war, war das ich gelernt hab wie man ganz schnell aus einer, zwei Ruten machen kann. Hat wohl jemand sein Anker verloren und als ich den grade an der Oberfläche hatte, hats Knack gemacht. 
Jetzt ist wieder ne neue Spinnrute fällig.

MfG


----------



## Aal~Andy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Moin moin also ich bräcuhte ja nur ein ruderboot da ich selbst einen Motor mitbringen werde mit 3 Akkus . Dann bin ich mal gespannt was mich alles erwartet war seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr dort danke für die infos


----------



## ndr-paul (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

hi aal andi,
schreib wie es war am lipno.


----------



## Aal~Andy (19. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hi und Guten Morgen,

seit gestern bin Ich wieder zurück vom Lipno Stausee in Tschechien.
Gestartet sind wir am 11.09.2010 für eine Woche.
Bei Ankunft haben wir uns erst mal ein Boot und Angelkarten für die Woche besorgt, das Wetter war viel versprechend...leicht bewölkt kein wind und leicht Trübes Wasser.......Haus bezogen Ruten montiert Boot gechartert und los ging es ... gleich beim ersten Wurf konnte ich einen Schniepel Hecht aus dem Wasser ziehen.Traumstart doch dann nahm das Unheil schon sein beginn  den Hecht befreit und selbst an der Leine Drilling bis zum Anschlag zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger na Prima :-( nach kleiner OP ging es weiter, leider war an diesem Tag nicht viel drin. Die Woche lief eher schleppend an nach einem Kurzen Telefonat mit einen vertrauten Member und sehr nützlichen Tips konnte dann auch der erste Zander an Land gezogen werden und viele weitere Hechte darunter aber einige Schniepel aber auch ganz gute Hechte und Zander bis 76cm. Es waren keine Riesen aber es hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und einiges an Erfahrung was das Schleppfischen angeht. 
Wochenergebniss 19 Hechte 3 Zander, 3 Barsche und 7 Friedfische bei nächtlicher Ansitzangelei.
Ach ja für die Releaser bis auf ein Zander und ein Hecht wurden alle Fische schonend für nächste Trips wieder freigelassen.

Bilder folgen.....Gruss Andy
__________________


----------



## Peter5Pan (19. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hi

Klingt ja nich soo schlecht. Freu mich auf die Bilder.

MfG


----------



## ingo39 (22. September 2010)

*Suche Unterkunft am Lipno*

Hallo ich will vll Anfang Oktober mal für ne Woche an den Lipno. Hat jemand einen guten tipp für ein Ferienhaus oder Ferienwohnung da? Möglichst mit Boot.

Danke, gern auch als PN

Gruß ingo


----------



## hulkhomer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Super, dass der thread hier nach oben gekommen ist. Bin am überlegen, ob ich in den Herbstferien (1.11-8.11) 3-4 Tage an den Lipno Stausee fahre. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen was diesen, doch relativ späten Zeitraum angeht? Und kann jemand eine Pension, bzw. ein günstiges Hotel empfehlen?


----------



## hochstedt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das verbot für köderfische unter 20cm noch aktuell ist??


----------



## Aal~Andy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

hi ja ist noch voll im gange sowie das schleppangeln mit e-motor :-( schade warum das allerdings so ist keine ahnung mit dem Bestand kanns ned viel zu tun haben die bestände sind TOP


----------



## hochstedt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

danke für die schnelle antwort!
es werden schon recht viele kleine zander mit zu kleinen "schluckköderfischen" verangelt, aber 20cm ist schon recht heftig.
naja, dann muss es eben nur mit kunstködern gehen.


----------



## Aal~Andy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

hab meine ganzen Zander auf den Jackson " The Shad " in Bafo design oder auf Relax Kopyto in schswarz mit rot glitter in 11cm gefangen nur als Tip


----------



## hochstedt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

danke, werde ich testen :m


----------



## hgb (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Köderfische kleiner als 20 cm sind verboten weil dadurch viele kleine Zander verangelt werden. Schleppfischen mit Motor hat man verboten weil einige Fischer sich nicht an die Entnahmelimits gehalten haben.
Eine Unterkunft direkt am See speziell für Angler mit Booten, E-Motoren und Echoloten findet ihr hier:

http://www.apartman-vanessa.cz/de/

Anbei noch ein paar Lipno Zander von 2010.


----------



## Puskas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe eine Frage an die erfahrenen Member hier was den Lipno betrifft.

Ist dort Nachtangeln erlaubt oder nicht? Es gibt im Netz unterschiedliche Aussagen.. Zielfisch ist der Karpfen.

Wäre super wenn die eine oder andere Rückmeldung kommt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## soelli (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hi zusammen!

Wo wäre ich besser aufgehoben zum Raubfischangeln, bzw. von wo aus könnte ich am schnellsten die besten Plätze anfahren. Eher auf der Horni Plana Seite oder auf der Lipno Seite. 

Und wo sind die besten Plätze für Barsch, Zander, Hecht???

Ich kann mir vorstellen das man ein wenig eingschränkt ist mit einem 400 bis 600 Watt E-Motor bei so einer Wasserfläche, also sollte man sich schon gut überlegen wo man sich einquartiert!

lg christoph


----------



## André K (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hallo, wir wollten dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an den Lipnostausee.

Hat einer evtl. eine Adresse bezgl. Wohnung direkt am Wasser wo auch Hunde erlaubt sind habe schon ein paar seiten gefunden.

Wie z.B E-M-S aber dort finde ich keine Wohnung/ Haus direkt am Wasser. Sollte für 6 Personen sein.

Oder kennt einer evtl. einen Stausee Orlik z.B wo man auch angeln kann.

Mfg André


----------



## husky (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Google mal "andis Fishing Adventure" 
Der müsste aus Österreich sein und bekannte von uns waren sehr zufrieden.

Vg


----------



## chrisjahn (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Lipno ist eine fischreiche See.Habe dort Karpfen,Wels,Aale gefangen.Boot ist notwendig,um die Köder rauszufahren,es ist ziemlich flach,auf jeden Fall bei Cerna v.posumavi.es gibt in der Gegend ein Supercampingplatz.Boote zum Ausleichen gibt es überall,hatte zwar eigenen,jedoch ein mal,habe vor Jahren ohne Problemen ausgeliehen.Obwohl ich auch ziemlich Karfpenfreack bin,
habe hauptsächlich mit Tauwürmen um nämlich alles zu fangen,gefischt.
Nur auf Karpfen in den See,fischen hauptsächlich Hollender,die Unmengen
an Boilies reinwerfen.
Ich habe ohne Anfüttern,regelmässig Aale ca.1 Meter,Karpfen bis zum 6 Kilo.und z.B.:einen Wels ca.1,5 m.gefangen.
Fischerkarten verkaufen die an ausländischen Touristen-illegal,da ohne "tschechischen listek"(tschechischer fischerschein)jedoch offiziel,bei See in der Touristenbüro in ..habe vergessen.kann auf Anfrage,den Ort bekanntgeben.


----------



## christianjoern (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Hallo Leute wer war den in letzter Zeit mal am Lipno fischen?

Will im August mal ne Woche dort verbringen. Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Angellizenz aus was muss ich mir hier besorgen um dort Angeln zu dürfen oder kann ich mir alles vor Ort besorgen.


Wer hat Tipps bezüglich eines Ferienhaus mit Boot in See nähe?

MFG


----------



## ThorstenBee (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno !!*

Ich war letztes Jahr am Lipno,allerdings bereits im Juni.Wir haben fast nur versucht  Zander zu fangen,war aber recht schlecht,nur zwei maßige,aber eine Granate (94).
Du benötigst einen Tschechischen Fischereischein,den du im Landratsamt Horni Plana, oder im voraus beim Vermieter bestellen kannst, und die Revierlizenz,die man im Touristenbüro oder Angelladen kriegt. Mitlerweile verlangen die den deutschen Fischereischein und einen Nachweis, das du kein Anfänger bist, wie zB Mitgliedsausweis Fischereiverein oder irgendeine Jahreskarte.


----------

